# Headlight override



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi all, Is there a simple way to keep the headlights from turning on every time I start the car? Maybe something in the configuration menu? I have to rotate the headlight switch to off to do it manually every time. Also, shouldn't they know not to turn on during a sunny bright day when on the AUTO setting?

I'm use to owning cars that require the driver to turn lights on and off as needed. Apparently car manufactures don't think drivers are smart enough to do this themselves anymore...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> Apparently car manufactures don't think drivers are smart enough to do this themselves anymore...


no,they want to save a few bucks.

elsewhere the car has to have DRLs, so instead of making a DRL version for other countries and a non DRL version for usa, they make DRL and usa has to live with it


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

After having auto headlights I would not want a car without them. I have 50K miles on my cruze and have never needed to use that switch at all, kinda nice! Remember those automatic headlights are made for the morons you see driving around at dusk/dark with no lights on at all, making the roads safer for everyone else. 

Your automatic headlights are not turning on during the day, the daytime running lights are. You can cover the light sensor on the center dash and see the dash lights dim when the actual headlights come on. I read a report quite a few years ago that daytime running lights was a 15-20% reduction in accidents, really glad GM made this standard long ago. 

You can modify the spring loaded headlight switch(remove the spring) in the US cruze so it can remain in the off position if it really bothers you that much.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I would think you could wire a relay to power the headlights triggering off of the parking lights, then just disconnect the DRL wires. Although this would mean that you would lose your parking light functionality.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

:idisagree: Doing that would mean losing all lighting functionality. I don't believe there is a "DRL" wire. 



Below is the preferred and easy option - took me 5 min and now I have no DRLs. 

"You can modify the spring loaded headlight switch(remove the spring) in the US cruze so it can remain in the off position if it really bothers you that much."


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just switch it off every time yo get in 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not tedious at all lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> :idisagree: Doing that would mean losing all lighting functionality. I don't believe there is a "DRL" wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means the headlights will only be engaged when the parking lights are engaged. And since the parking lights aren't engaged during the day, the drl headlights won't engage. So the auto function still works and you don't have to remove the spring.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

That's what I meant :grin:
If I ever go with a projector lens retrofit, I'll probably go this route.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I read from another member that if you disconnect the plug underneath the light sensor on the top of the dash that it will disable the DRL. I have not tried it yet though...


----------

